# World of Warcraft HDR aktivieren. enbseries Grafik Mod



## Pleusch (8. September 2010)

Hallo,

Ich habe bei youtube folgenden Link gefunden:

YouTube - World of warcraft Graphic mod(s) best

Es geht um eine Grafikverbesserung mit dem enbseries Mod der auch schon bereits für GTA bekannt ist und es gab auch schone in bericht von PCGames.

Ich habe nun leider ein problem.

1 Ich verstehe nicht so ganz wie das funktionieren soll bzw weis nicht welche Daten ich brauche da der Link kaputt ist.

2 Habe mehrere andere Mod`s ( aber auch enbseries mod`s  ) gefunden. Kann sie aber leider ingame nicht aktivieren wie es auch im Faq auf dieser Seite steht ( shift+F12) : ENBSeries Documentation

Kann mir jemand das genauer erklären hat wer erfahrung und wie bringe ich es zum Funktionieren.

Ich habe 2 ATI Karten HD 5770 im Crossfire verbund.


MFG

Pleusch


----------



## iRaptor (8. September 2010)

Sollte der enbpatch die Spiel Datein verändern würde ich die finger davon lassen.
Blizzard sieht es nicht gerne wenn die verändert sind und ich denke nicht das du einen Ban kassieren willst.
Ausgenommen du Spielst auf einen Privat Server.


----------



## ole88 (8. September 2010)

warum machst du zwei threads auf?


----------



## Pleusch (8. September 2010)

Ich mach mit meinem WoW wann und wo ich will was ich will. wow-szene.de: Account gesperrt - Anwalt kann helfen?

Blizzard kann mich mal.


----------



## Pleusch (9. September 2010)

Wie aktiviere ich denn jetzt Bloom bzw HRDI und kann es nach meinen Wünschen ausfeilen?


----------



## hwk (9. September 2010)

Pleusch schrieb:


> Ich mach mit meinem WoW wann und wo ich will was ich will. wow-szene.de: Account gesperrt - Anwalt kann helfen?
> 
> Blizzard kann mich mal.



Leider ist das laut den AGB nicht _dein_ WoW sondern Blizzards Eigentum :p


----------



## AMDFan2005 (9. September 2010)

hwk schrieb:


> Leider ist das laut den AGB nicht _dein_ WoW sondern Blizzards Eigentum :p



Richtig. 

Als Spieler besitzt man nur die Zugangsrechte (gilt so auch für Offline Spiele) und das Medium (Verpackung, Installations-CD, Handbuch). 

Die Dateien und Namensrechte liegen zu jeder Zeit beim Hersteller.


----------



## ole88 (9. September 2010)

lol einer frägt was und dann kommen 5 themen fremde antworten und nein der mod verändert keine blizz dateien, keine ahnung haben aber blubbern


----------



## hwk (9. September 2010)

ole88 schrieb:


> lol einer frägt was und dann kommen 5 themen fremde antworten und nein der mod verändert keine blizz dateien, keine ahnung haben aber blubbern



Die Antwort ist nich wirklich Themenfremd.... wenn man meinen Quote im Post davor liest, bin ich nur auf Aussagen des TE eingegangen, aber hey erstmal rumflamen ist natürlich immer die beste Lösung!....
Wenn der Mod keine Spieldaten manipuliert von mir aus oO, hat mich aber nie interessiert^^


----------



## Hadruhne (9. September 2010)

Also die Dateien sollen in den WOW Ordner entpackt werden und zwar in den Unterordner, wo auch die Exe-Datei ist. Es steht allerdings dabei, es sei möglich, dass die Dateien in das Standardinstallationsverzeichnis entpackt werden müssen, selbst wenn die Exe-Datei nicht dort ist. Und je nach Patch ist es auch möglich dass der mod nicht funktioniert.

Und wichtig, im Spiel und im Treiber Antialiasing deaktvieren.


----------



## Veriquitas (9. September 2010)

Damit das Thema mal klar wird : Wenn man änderungen an den Dateien vornimmt, muss man sich darauf gefasst machen gebannt zu werden bei der berühmten Blizzard Welle heißt: Alle Characktere + Acc sind Geschichte, alles andere ist falsch und nachzulesen Ende der Durchsage.


----------



## Pleusch (10. September 2010)

Moin,
1 Der Mod Greift auf keinerlei WoW Dateien zu und verändert auch nichts. Genau wie Addons. Wurde in einem Bluepost von Blizzard bestätigt. Ende.

Hier ist der Fehler der mir ständig passiert sobald ich den Mod per shift+F12 drücke.
http://www5.pic-upload.de/10.09.10/mhk84lna3oph.png

Woran liegt das?

Es gibt keinen Defekten speicher in meinem PC 

Mfg


----------



## Veriquitas (10. September 2010)

Hab ich auch nie gesagt, ich wollte hier nur mal was klar stellen für die Leute die hier wieder Mist erzählen.


----------



## hwk (10. September 2010)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Hab ich auch nie gesagt, ich wollte hier nur mal was klar stellen für die Leute die hier wieder Mist erzählen.



Und wo genau ist die Stelle an der ich Mist erzähle? Was ich gesagt hab sind Tatsachen nicht mehr aber auch nicht weniger.

Zu deinem Crit Error kann ich so leider nicht viel sagen, außer dass der Mod scheinbar auf Speicherbereiche zugreift die entweder nicht existieren, oder die Windows dir nicht erlaubt manipulieren, so wie sich der Fehler liest...


----------



## cann0nf0dder (10. September 2010)

auch memory injections sind grund zu nem bann, nicht nur die dateien auf der platte.
wenn man glück hat und der warden schaut mal drüber kanns passieren.
wenn aber wie du meintest nen bluepost zu genau DIESEM tool in DER version vorliegt, biste erstmal auf ner relativ sicheren sicheren seite.


----------



## Pleusch (10. September 2010)

Ich möchte bitte Lösungsvorschläge und keine Regeln aus einer vereinssatzung von einem Verein der mich mal Spiralförmich kann.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (10. September 2010)

wegen speicherfehlern solltest du im bliz forum nachfragen warum deine kiste wow nich stabil zum laufen kriegt  oder bei demjenigen der das tool verbrochen hat.
es kann auch einfach sein das deine hardware sich nicht stabil übertakten lässt und dadurch wow mit dem mod instabil läuft, das hat nicht unbedingt was mit defektem speicher zu tun.
btw, wenn dich der verein spiralförmig kann, spielste wohl aufm p-server, dann is ja auch egal was du wie wo wann warum veränderst, naja, nich mein prob.


----------



## Veriquitas (10. September 2010)

hwk schrieb:


> Und wo genau ist die Stelle an der ich Mist erzähle? Was ich gesagt hab sind Tatsachen nicht mehr aber auch nicht weniger.



Du warst auch garnicht gemeint .


----------



## hwk (10. September 2010)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Du warst auch garnicht gemeint .



Na dann! ^.^


----------



## Pleusch (29. September 2010)

Meine "Kiste" Läuft stabiel ! Ob Oc oder nicht es funktioniert nicht. Da ich aber Videos gefunden habe dessen post weniger als 3 Tage alt waren denke ich mir muss es mit dem Aktuellen Patch klappen.

Weitere recherchen führte mich dazu zu bezweifeln das es mit einer " ATI" Karte überhaupt funktioniert, geschwige denn mit 2.

Danach zu urteilen lande ich wieder beim alten Thema. "ATI" = unausgereift.

(****Warum ich ATI karten verbaut habe? Weil Am3 + DDR 3 nur im zusammenhang mit 2 " ATI " karten läuft, und leider kein SLI unterstützt.
Nein ich kauf mir kein AM2+ Board und werde auch keine DDR2 Speichr nutzen!)

(****=Anhang zu flame Prevention)

Hat denn jemand endlich eine Lösung parat? Gibt es jemanden der sich schonmal in irgendeiner weise mit dem Thema befasst hat und nicht foren in rubriken durchsucht von denen er keine ahnung hat in der hoffnung flamen zu können nur weil er davon ausgeht: " Wenn ich keine ahnung habe dann andere erst recht nicht")

Wenn ja dann bitte schreibt eine PM. ( Auch flame versuche per PM werden ignoriert und gelöscht)

Mfg Pleusch


----------



## Veriquitas (30. September 2010)

Wenn du so scharf drauf bist frag im Wow Technikforum nach, wenn die dir nicht helfen können kann dir keiner helfen.


----------



## Kötermän (31. Oktober 2010)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Damit das Thema mal klar wird : Wenn man änderungen an den Dateien vornimmt, muss man sich darauf gefasst machen gebannt zu werden bei der berühmten Blizzard Welle heißt: Alle Characktere + Acc sind Geschichte, alles andere ist falsch und nachzulesen Ende der Durchsage.



Da stand auch mal drin dass man keine Proxys oder Tunneling Services benutzen darf. Trotzdem wurde ich in 2 Jahren deswegen nicht gebannt, selbst als ich es ihnen öffentlich klar gemacht habe als mein Account mal wegen was anderem gesperrt wurde.

Auch habe ich mal andere Models benutzt oder den Drachen am Login entfernt mit einem Addon welches auch die Dateien verändert hatte. Wurde deswegen auch nicht gebannt, wie tausende andere ebenfalls nicht die das benutzt haben.

Aber naja, diese Paragraphenreiterei ist ja typisch deutsch.


----------

